

Single Finger Text Input - Dynamic Language Model  - lyime
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/04/single-finger_text_input_1.html?CMP=OTC-0D6B48984890

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Much discussion already over at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=556750>

